# ABT stuffing short cut



## nick620 (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok so everyone else probably has already figured this out before now but I am a little slow.  After suffering through the mess of stuffing the cream cheese mixture by hand with a spoon for a long time we weren't looking forward to a large batch that we were doing for Labor Day.  I thought about trying my jerky gun to see if it would speed things up.  Holy cow! I used the snack stick tip.  I wasn't sure how it would handle the thick mixture but a few seconds in the microwave and it was almost as easy as shooting cake frosting. Why didn't I think of this sooner or at least someone say "Hey dummy, you are doing it wrong!" LOL  Now my wife doesn't mind making them again and we have another large batch to do in a couple weeks with no dread.













20150918_192925.jpg



__ nick620
__ Sep 18, 2015


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 18, 2015)

That would work well! Good job...JJ


----------



## ivanstein (Sep 19, 2015)

I used a gallon size food bag and snipped a corner off. It works great for ABTs, deviled eggs, parfaits, frosting cupcakes and anything else needing extruded food. LOL!

However, its not nearly as cool as your contraption and probably doesn't look as cool in a hip holster!


----------



## nick620 (Sep 21, 2015)

My first plan was to use a ziplock too!


----------

